# Pcola beach pompano



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Went out Thursday afternoon for a couple hours. I made the rookie mistake of not changing my hooks from the spring run and it cost me! I lost about 8 fish due to poor hook sets, but did end up with these two. Incoming tide, SE swell with fresh dead shrimp. I forgot how aggressively these fall fish charge the beach on the strike!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome man


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

dorado74;1992042 I forgot how aggressively these fall fish charge the beach on the strike![/QUOTE said:


> When you look down the beach at your rods & 1 of them has a crap load of slack line blowing in the wind . I always think pompano, and most of the time that is what it is.
> Nice pomps !


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> When you look down the beach at your rods & 1 of them has a crap load of slack line blowing in the wind . I always think pompano, and most of the time that is what it is.
> Nice pomps !


I agree! They do it in the spring as well, but it seems EVERY fish does it in the fall. Sharp hooks are key!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Pretty fish right there!!


----------



## Yaker (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey dorado, why are you supposed to use a different hook set up for the fall and how excatly do you do it? Thanks


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yaker said:


> Hey dorado, why are you supposed to use a different hook set up for the fall and how excatly do you do it? Thanks


Not a different set up....just new hooks, lol. Mine were dull and a bit rusty from the spring run and just didn't do the trick that day!


----------

